# At-home allergy medicine?



## Bentley (May 18, 2010)

Bentley has started to get bad allergies, she constantly sneezes, has a runny nose, watery eyes, ect. Since I know its not some horrible disease, I'd rather not have to take her to the doctor. I'm just wondering if theres some at-home reciepe to help her with her allergies?


----------



## missyscove (May 18, 2010)

I may have missed this in another thread or something, but how do you know it's allergies?

My Fiona sneezes a lot and after trying to treat for some different things we narrowed it down to basically allergies or a hay sensitivity. My vet prescribed Chlorpheniramine Maleate at a dosage of about 1mg/kg body weight a day, given twice daily. She said she's rarely seen it work with rabbits, but the only harm it'll do is make them a bit drowsy so we gave it a go. In the end, Fiona was still sneezing so we gave up on that one too, but it might work for you.


----------



## elrohwen (May 18, 2010)

I don't think that rabbits are prone to allergies. It's more likely a bacterial infection and she should see a vet for an antibiotic.

Some sneezing can be normal, but discharge from the nose and eyes isn't.


----------



## Bentley (May 19, 2010)

Well I don't give Bentley Hay, so it can't be that. I'm pretty sure it allergies because she has the same symptoms I do when I get allergies... I think she might be going to the vet soon, but still not sure about that. Do you think it would be save to give her like half a pill of chopped up Zyrtec? or would that be to risky?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 19, 2010)

I would talk to your vet and see what they recommend before you begin treatment. 

Rabbits are generally not prone to seasonal allergies, so the most common "treatment" is just to remove whatever is causing an allergic reaction. But since it doesn't sound like you've narrowed that down, I'd find a rabbit savvy vet to help you out.


----------



## elrohwen (May 19, 2010)

I wouldn't give her any over the counter people medication.

Just because she has the same symptoms as you, doesn't mean she is suffering from seasonal allergies like a person. Talk to a vet and see what they recommend.


----------



## missyscove (May 19, 2010)

I definitely wouldn't give her any allergy medication intended for people. Sneezing, etc. in rabbits can be a sign of an upper respiratory infection, among other things.
I would definitely get her checked out by a vet.

Also, why don't you give her hay?


----------



## Bentley (May 19, 2010)

Okay, Ill try to get her to a vet ASAP.

I don't give her hay because..well I use to, then I just ran out and never bought any more. Plus I'm very allergic to it. Doesn't seem to effect her in any way? I put her outside often so she can eat grass.


----------



## countrybuns (May 19, 2010)

if you don't want to take her to the vet or can't afford it atleast give the vet a call. they might be able to give you some over the phone advise unless they feel it is serious enough to bring your bun in.


----------



## BunnieRosanna (May 20, 2010)

*Bentley wrote: *


> Okay, Ill try to get her to a vet ASAP.
> 
> I don't give her hay because..well I use to, then I just ran out and never bought any more. Plus I'm very allergic to it. Doesn't seem to effect her in any way? I put her outside often so she can eat grass.


Wow - I'm shocked to hear this....

Rabbits staple diet is hay; they have to eat more of this than pellets and greens. Despite your allergies, rabbits need hay like humans need air and water. Hay helps the GI tract and stops rabbit boredom among many other things.....

Perhaps you can wear gloves and a mask when you are carrying it to your bunnies box or get someone else to put some fresh hay handfuls out?

Here's a link to natural remedies for rabbits: http://www.healthypetcorner.com/rabbit.html


----------



## Bentley (May 20, 2010)

I took Bentley to the doctor and he said she has the 'snuffles'. Which is basically an incurable illness, I have her on antibiotics. Any help for those who've had rabbits with the snuffles? I'm a little worried for her  My poor bunny.

Hay -- I'll get her some.


----------



## ra7751 (May 21, 2010)

I would have another chat with the vet....."snuffles" isn't a proper diagnosis. That is an old generic term that is a "catch all". If the diagnosis was snuffles, let me guess that either a sulfa drug or Baytril was prescribed....neither of which is very effective. Your rabbit is most likely suffering from an upper respiratory infection but other issues, especially dental issues, can mimic a URI. Even a piece of hay stuck in a nostril can do this. To effectively treat this condition, there has to be a sound diagnosis. I really hope your vet can give you a better explanation. And as far as being incurable, the bacteria that causes this is always there but can be managed easily by proper diagnosis and treatment. I have numerous rabbits here right now that have been surrendered due to "snuflles" and they are happy and healthy.

Randy


----------



## tonyshuman (May 21, 2010)

:yeahthat:

If the hay is too bad for your allergies, you could give it to him when he's outside on the grass. It wouldn't be as good as having it all the time, but it would be better than nothing.


----------



## Bentley (May 21, 2010)

*ra7751 wrote: *


> I would have another chat with the vet....."snuffles" isn't a proper diagnosis. That is an old generic term that is a "catch all". If the diagnosis was snuffles, let me guess that either a sulfa drug or Baytril was prescribed....neither of which is very effective. Your rabbit is most likely suffering from an upper respiratory infection but other issues, especially dental issues, can mimic a URI. Even a piece of hay stuck in a nostril can do this. To effectively treat this condition, there has to be a sound diagnosis. I really hope your vet can give you a better explanation. And as far as being incurable, the bacteria that causes this is always there but can be managed easily by proper diagnosis and treatment. I have numerous rabbits here right now that have been surrendered due to "snuflles" and they are happy and healthy.
> 
> Randy


It is a proper diagnosis... http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=18+1803&aid=2686 ---> its a respiratory disease. and Yes, I know, you can manage it. She doesn't have any dental issues because he checked her for that first off- and said everything look fine.


----------



## ra7751 (May 21, 2010)

Sorry to disagree but snuffles isn't a diagnosis. The article you noted is quite out of date as the drugs mentioned are no longer very effective against many of the pathogens found. Since dental issues can cause the symptoms noted, a proper exam would include radiographs of the molar roots as there is no way a visual inspection can see any issues there. But, hopefully it is just a run of the mill URI and that the drugs mentioned in the article will work. Baytril, inparticular, may work a couple of times before they become almost useless. This particular drug is one that most vets are losing favor with even or dogs. And I hope they work for your rabbit and allow her to feel better.

Randy


----------



## tonyshuman (May 23, 2010)

Randy is right. Most up-to-date rabbit vets and health experts do not call it snuffles, they use the term to describe the symptoms.

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/sneezing.html

A diagnosis is a clear description of what's going on in the rabbit. "Snuffles" is like saying "I have a cold"--you aren't really cold, you have a viral infection that causes symptoms that we call a cold coloquially.

I encourage you to read this article and perhaps print it out and bring it to the vet.
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/sneezing.html


----------



## Bentley (May 23, 2010)

Well, after reading the article, I remember my vet talking a lot about upper respiratory. So I'm thinking thats what type of snuffles she has


----------

